# I need a little direction



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

Here's my situation: I've been plowing the past 4 years or so, mostly with my 86 F350 2wd dump truck doing subdivisions, lotsa cul-de-sacs, but no large parking areas. I was subbing for a guy that had the connection for these jobs but we had a "disagreemant" (He thinks its ok to go into your friends house and take things that don't belong to you and I don't). We just billed for hours on the jobs for each event + hrs for salting. I don't know how to bid jobs and approach potential customers, thought about posting in the networking forum but figured I'd start here. Here's the equipment I have:

86 F350 2wd dump truck w/ tailgate spreader. 8 1/2' meyer plow E60 351w c6 auto trans
92 F250 4x4 ext cab long bed w/ 7 1/2' meyer
John deere 855 compact tractor with 5' snowblower on the front.
18' dovetail trailer 14k lb to haul the john deere

Any and all advice would be appreciated.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Well the hard part is done. You take the experience you have plowing and your records of how long certain lots too you and how many times you went out. Assuming you were always on the same lots?? Measure the square meter of lot space and that should give you a starting place. Now you just need to figure an hourly rate.....LOTS of threads on that and what to calculate in.


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

All I did most of the time was turn in my total time for all the jobs (3-4 subdivisions with 1-8 miles of road each) There were anywhere from 3 to 6 other trucks I was working with which makes it hard to tell how many hours were into it, but I do have an idea, although undocumented. Like I said I have almost no experience in big parking lots and am not sure on how long they would take.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

Search the estimating forum....


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

What is a dovetail trailer ? Is it anything like a beavertail ?


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

oneoldsap;1418160 said:


> What is a dovetail trailer ? Is it anything like a beavertail ?


Never heard the term beavertail trailer but google search tells me they are the same.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

sub for another contractor . alot easier and less overhead .


----------



## oneoldsap (Dec 26, 2011)

Bashby;1418451 said:


> Never heard the term beavertail trailer but google search tells me they are the same.


 Different regions , different terminology !


----------



## Bashby (Jan 12, 2009)

RepoMan1968;1418464 said:


> sub for another contractor . alot easier and less overhead .


That sounds like a good idea.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Bashby: Your 92 F250 can be used for driveways. Since you are "not sure" of yourself, start small with driveways. Let the other equipment sit until you are comfortable with your bidding. 

I tip my hat to you for being an honest guy and not taking items from houses. I hope that theivery does not taint your reputation.


----------

